# Probleme bourrage chariot hp Photosmart C5280



## petit_diable69 (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour!
Dernièrement j'ai un problème avec mon imprimante, à l'allumage elle me demande de faire l'alignement et après et elle me marque "Bourrage chariot éliminer le bourrage et appuyer sur OK" le problème c'est qu'il y a rien et que je comprends rien du tout j'ai beau tout essayer mais ça ne marche pas elle a qu'une année et demi et ça m'embête de la jeter si c'est qu'un problème minime... est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'éclaircir et peut être me donner la solution?

Merci d'avance!


----------

